# Can't believe nobody's talking Lesnar/ Carwin!!



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 25, 2010)

I've seen Carwin fight a bunch of stiffs and his punches look like they are in slow motion. Lesnar is MUCH quicker than Carwin is. If Lesnar is over his illness, it will be a short fight.


----------



## JWeeks08 (Jun 25, 2010)

Carwin will win...... no doubt!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 25, 2010)

PLEASE.......Lesnar is a beast


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 25, 2010)

Brock in the 1st round.  Nobody is gonna give Brock a run for a long time.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see this fight. If Carwin can defend Brock's takedowns he'll win easily. I've heard Carwin is pretty good on the ground as well, but it's going to be tough to beat Lesnar at his own game. I think Lesnar will meet his match. Carwin wins


----------



## Nitro (Jun 25, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I've seen Carwin fight a bunch of stiffs and his punches look like they are in slow motion. Lesnar is MUCH quicker than Carwin is. If Lesnar is over his illness, it will be a short fight.



I don't know which fights you were watching. His punches won't look like a Welterweights......but I would imagine they land with authority. Ask Frank Mir how hard Carwin punches..

Carwin will beat Lesnar. He is a much better all around fighter and has plenty of KO power.

I just don't want to read this " Lesnar didn't recover from being sick" after he loses. If the DRs clear him to fight - he is healed from his " unspecified" illness.....no excuses please..

I do hope that after the disrespect Lesnar showed the Fans (and his wife) after winning the belt that Shane Carwin pummels him into a bloody mess.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 25, 2010)

This fight will be determined in 20s.   If Lesnar can't immediately take down Carwin and lay on top of him, he will be forced to stand and trade.   If that happens, I think Carwin will KO Lesnar quickly.    Lesnar is a beast, but so is Shane Carwin.  Both have to cut weight to get to 265# and both are college champion wrestlers.   I'm sure Mir or Gonzaga would disagree about his punches being in slow motion.    I'm sure Mir agrees Carwin is a beast, he got pinned up against a fence by what might as well have been a bus that he couldn't budge.  I think the difference is that Carwin is a better striker than Lesnar and more well rounded.   I think Carwin wins and rather easily in this fight.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 25, 2010)

One other point- Carwin is a finisher- 12 fights all won by KO and none of his opponents have made it to the second round.....

Lesnar cannot say the same. Heck, it took Lesnar three rounds to decision Heath Herring (who isn't exactly a tier one fighter).....

Carwin all the way.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 26, 2010)

I hope Carwin win.  I agree with everyone else if it's a stand up fan Brock's going to be in trouble.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't like him, but I am going with Lesnar.


----------



## steve woodall (Jun 26, 2010)

Big Shane will give Brocks chin a test that it probly wont pass.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 26, 2010)

When is the fight and is it PPV?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 27, 2010)

Saturday July 3rd. PPV 10 PM.


----------



## steve woodall (Jun 27, 2010)

Just got more interesting, top heavyweight in the world is up for grabs.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 27, 2010)

http://116.ufc.com/


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 27, 2010)

Buzz, IF Carwin disposes of Lesnar  quickly like you say if they stand up and trade punches like you say,Carwin oughta be fighting Grizzly bears and I don't think he's that BAD.Lesnar has more than enough punching power, he made Mir fly across the ring when he hit him in their first fight-- I know Lesnar lost that one BUT Carwin doesn't have more punching power than Lesnar.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 27, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Buzz, IF Carwin disposes of Lesnar  quickly like you say if they stand up and trade punches like you say,Carwin oughta be fighting Grizzly bears and I don't think he's that BAD.Lesnar has more than enough punching power, he made Mir fly across the ring when he hit him in their first fight-- I know Lesnar lost that one BUT Carwin doesn't have more punching power than Lesnar.



We shall see Saturday night. Just don't go saying Lesnar was still not recovered from his "illness"....

No excuses please- the best man on Saturday will have his hand raised in victory.  I hope it's Carwin.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't make excuses for a guy losing.Like you said, if the Doc says he's goo, he better bring it.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 27, 2010)

Carwin is very fast for a heavy weight! Their is a difference between fast and explosive. Lesner doesn't have faster hands than Carwin does, what he does have is a very explosive shoot, which Carwin can defend. Shane has much better hands than Lesner and Lesner has even said it. If this fight stays on the feet then Carwin has the upper hand. If it comes town to which fighter has the worse attitude then I will definately give it to Lesner. It'll definately be one to watch. Both these guys are about to be tested as neither one ever has before!


----------



## Buzz (Jun 28, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Buzz, IF Carwin disposes of Lesnar  quickly like you say if they stand up and trade punches like you say,Carwin oughta be fighting Grizzly bears and I don't think he's that BAD.Lesnar has more than enough punching power, he made Mir fly across the ring when he hit him in their first fight-- I know Lesnar lost that one BUT Carwin doesn't have more punching power than Lesnar.



For me the biggest difference seems to be that Carwin lands a few shots to a fresh fighter and they are asleep.    Thus far, nobody he's fought seems to be able to handle his power at all.     Lesnar wins by smothering people to death and wearing them down by ground and pound: his main advantage is size and strength.     I think Carwin has very heavy hands, and pretty much everyone that follows UFC agrees that in theory he SHOULD have the upper hand in the stand up.      

I really think you're going to see how this fight will go very quickly.   If I'm Lesnar, I want to shoot in immediately and take Carwin down and try to wear him down via GNP.    If I'm Carwin, I want to stuff the takedown and make him trade punches and give him the right sledgehammer.     I think it's as simple as this:  If Lesnar can immediately take him down and keep him down, it's his fight to lose.   If he can't, then I think he's going to get knocked out.   Styles make fights, and someone that can neutralize or greatly slow down Lesnar's size and strength advantage at least on paper crates a bad matchup for Lesnar.   THUS FAR, Lesnar hasn't shown us a very well rounded game and when his primary strength gets taken away - then he's going to be forced to strike against a better striker.  Like Nitro says, we'll see soon enough.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope Lesnar loses and if I was Carwin I'd be afraid to get Lesnars blood on me, He could be HIV +.....you never know.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 28, 2010)

Brock is a beast, but I think Shane is gonna put hands to him.

Should be a gud'n. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoot, I'd LOVE to see those two beasts stand toe to toe and trade bombs!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I do hope that after the disrespect Lesnar showed the Fans (and his wife) after winning the belt that Shane Carwin pummels him into a bloody mess.



Oooooooooo I missed that, what happened?  

I hope this fight isn't a quick one. I hate paying for fights and having to stay up soooooooo late to watch the main event, and then it be over in round one. Makes ME wanna punch someone!!!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, he gave all the fans the finger, spit in the ring, made some disrespectful comments about one of UFC's big sponsers, trash talked Mir after the fight ended......you get the drift.............


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2010)

Hope Lesnar has been polishing up the belt.... I hear Shane Carwin hates tarnish.........


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2010)

7 PM on Spike- Countdown to UFC 116 

Lesnar vs Carwin

Yall be watching. I bet Shane Carwin's camp will impress even the Lesnar fans...he is working with some of the best in the game.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2010)

Lesnar claimed that his stomach ruptured last year......... 

Diverticulitis..that's no fun.

Fourteen days in the hospital. Dang.....

Whichever way this fight goes, it will be a good one. Much respect to both of these guys.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 30, 2010)

Is Lesnar the favorite ?


----------



## Buzz (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes - BUT the money line has been coming down as the fight nears.   He started at something like a -300 and it's all the way down to a -135 on a couple of betting sites.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 30, 2010)

Buzz said:


> Yes - BUT the money line has been coming down as the fight nears.   He started at something like a -300 and it's all the way down to a -135 on a couple of betting sites.



-300 is crazy. I thought it would be around -135 . Seems like the fight is close to even IMO. I would not bet on either one of them .


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 30, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Well, he gave all the fans the finger, spit in the ring, made some disrespectful comments about one of UFC's big sponsers, trash talked Mir after the fight ended......you get the drift.............



Well I hope he loses then...........what a jerk.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 1, 2010)

I wouldnt bet on this one but I think Carwin wins


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 2, 2010)

There is an article on yahoo right now from a training partner that has worked with both and he choose Carwin. Also said the hardest he had been hit was by Carwin. Carwin wears a size 5XL glove and Brock wears a 4XL glove. Also said Carwins punching and ground game has improved since his last fight and that Brock will have a hard time doing ground and pound from the side. I pick Carwin.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 2, 2010)

It will definitely be interesting. I don't think either one has been hit as hard as the other can punch. I think they're both in for a 'surprise'. Hope it's bloody and brutal.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 2, 2010)

How cool would it be if the main event turns into a 3 or 4 round war?  I really don't think it will happen, but it'd be cool.  I just hope it is a good fight with a decisive victor, no controversy, early stoppage, etc.  Somebody gets KO'd or subbed and I sure hope it is Lesnar.  I ain't down with the whole bad boy, pro wrestler attitude.  Carwin seems much more humble so he gets my mojo.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> How cool would it be if the main event turns into a 3 or 4 round war?  I really don't think it will happen, but it'd be cool.  I just hope it is a good fight with a decisive victor, no controversy, early stoppage, etc.  Somebody gets KO'd or subbed and I sure hope it is Lesnar.  I ain't down with the whole bad boy, pro wrestler attitude.  Carwin seems much more humble so he gets my mojo.



I'm with you! Good post.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jul 3, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> How cool would it be if the main event turns into a 3 or 4 round war?  I really don't think it will happen, but it'd be cool.  I just hope it is a good fight with a decisive victor, no controversy, early stoppage, etc.  Somebody gets KO'd or subbed and I sure hope it is Lesnar.  I ain't down with the whole bad boy, pro wrestler attitude.  Carwin seems much more humble so he gets my mojo.


 
Yeah that would be great!!!! I hate it when the main event lasts less than 3 or 4 minutes. 

We have invited a bunch of folks over tonight for this. Gonna grill some burgers and hopefully watch a great match.


----------



## RiverBassin (Jul 3, 2010)

How does anybody really know what Lesnar withstand and if he can even take a punch? Hes never been hit hard and hes only had 4 professional fights? 2 against Mir who has never been overly impressive, heath herring, and randy couture which was one sided from the get go....in short, Lesnar has done nothing impressive, or let alone even deserves the belt..he may win tonight but it'll have to be the same way he beat Mir


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Just watched the weigh ins... Brock Lesnar got booed by a bunch of people in the crowd. 

He didn't shake hands with Shane Carwin either

Check back in later for the results. I'll be watching.

FWIW, 

Avg fight times in the UFC- 

Carwin- 12 KOs - 1:08

Lesnar -  7:48

I am sticking with Shane Carwin... don't blink. 

I will also enjoy the Leben/ Akiyama fight....love the Judokas that enter the cage. It will be a good one too.


----------



## Ranger/461 (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope Carwin wins as well. Lesnar seems he doesnt have any respect for anyone. I use to like him till he showed his class after the Mir fight. Im even tired of seeing him in all the hunting magazines. Lol


----------



## kevincox (Jul 3, 2010)

Im gonna drop $50 and watch the fight tonight


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 3, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Just watched the weigh ins...



AG,
I watched it yesterday.  Did you see how shredded "The Polish Experiment" was?  Good Lord, no way that joker has had a large order of fries or a cold been in a loooooong time!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 3, 2010)

prelims are starting up now on Spike


----------



## kevincox (Jul 3, 2010)

great prelim fights! Crobar looked more like tin foil. lol


----------



## PaulD (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeh. I hope Carwin looks as good as Shaub did. I hope I didn't waste $40 on a crap cars.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Shaub looked great. 

Kurt Pelligrino  dang near pulled off a last second upset with a knee/punch combo at the last seconds of the fight......

Sotiropoulis wins by decision... saved by the clock.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

*Carwin needs a new manager..........*

how about this ..........

UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar  will be paid $400,000 whether he wins or loses his title to Shane Carwin  at UFC 116 “Lesnar vs. Carwin” on Saturday in Las Vegas.

The 32-year-old wrestler’s base pay, according to figures released by the Nevada State Athletic Commission on Friday, dwarfs that of opponent, Shane Carwin, who’s slated to make $40,000 plus another $40,000 in bonus pay should he topple Lesnar on Saturday. Lesnar has no reported win bonus listed, though it’s common knowledge that the former WWE champion shares in some of the pay-per-view profits the UFC collects from the events he appears in.

In the night’s co-main event, NSAC figures say Chris Leben stands to make a total $86,000 ($43K/$43K) if he beats Yoshihiro Akiyama in their middleweight matchup. The ethnic Korean star is listed as making $45,000 and an extra $25,000 in bonus win pay.

Leben took the bout on 13 days’ notice after stopping Aaron Simpson at “The Ultimate Fighter 11” Finale on June 19 in Las Vegas. Leben replaces an injured Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Bonnar vs the "Polish Experiment"- slinging some leather.....Bonnar cut......these boys are serious....


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Comcast sucks tried to order on my big screen and says there is an error and order cant be completed. Tried the small flat screen tv in the bedroom and I have sound and no picture. Now ive been on hold for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Bonnar is pummeling the Experiment....wins by TKO... Big win for the American Psycho!!! Great fight!!!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Lytle/Brown- Chris Lytle just escaped a tight D'arce choke to survive the first round. 

Great undercard fights so far tonight!! Round two coming up!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Chris Lytle's BJJ is just phenomenal.....submission by arm bar from the mounted leg triangle... advanced stuff for sure..Great fight!


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Finally they got it to work!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Leben/ Akiyama next - this could be the fight of the night. Great card so far!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

This one is going to be good got the ppv fixed in just the right time.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Leben's not looking so sharp right now.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

This one is going to come down to who slips up on the ground game.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Akiyama displaying a nice judo throw to take Leben to the mat.....great scramble.

Mounted triangle again.......Leben escapes..exchange of punches and another nice judo low leg sweep to the mat by Akiyama to end round one...


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

My first round goes to Akiyama


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

There throwing some leather


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Battle Royale!!!! Both fighters throwing and landing bombs!! Two tough fighters!

Now to the mat.. Akiyama in top control....Leben cut under his eye.

Akiyama is matching Leben punch for punch!!! What a brawl!

Round three comin up!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Leben is crazy


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Second round Leben


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

This one has the making of going to a decision.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Didnt see that coming 

Leben wins by Triangle


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

No matter what happens in the "main event" , I got my money's worth on this fight!!!

Two tough battlers in this event.

Akiyama tapped to a triangle Choke with 30 seconds left!!!!!! Leben wins by submission!

AWESOME FIGHT!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Nitro who do you have winning the next fight?


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Lets go Carwin


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Here we go!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> Nitro who do you have winning the next fight?



Carwin by KO......... He looks relaxed and ready.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Lots more boos than cheers for Lesnar..


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

Thats what I got also. Although it would be nice to see him just beat the tar out of Lesner for a few rounds first then a nice right hand upper cut for the KO.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah there was


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 3, 2010)

They are right Carwin is freaky calm.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2010)

Carwin survived the first takedown attempt


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin is pounding Lesnar!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin is bringing it


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin is giving Lesnar some of the ground and pound treatment. Lesnar is bloody!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Keep bringing it carwin pound him in the mat


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin wins round 1


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

Round two coming up. Lesnar looks defeated. We shall see.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

This fight is only going two rounds


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin just showed lesner can be beat


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

Lesnar on top now......let's see what Carwin has..


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> This fight is only going two rounds



We will see. Lesnar just tapped Carwin.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

That sucks carwin could have lasted longer


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

No way that should have happened


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin loses by a Textbook submission by arm triangle. Great victory. Not what I wanted to see- who is next??


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> No way that should have happened



It did.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

You know when brock took that hit in round one he thought oh man


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> That sucks carwin could have lasted longer



Maybe you should have told him that

Obviously Shane Carwin decided he had enough.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Nitro said:


> It did.



Your right it did


----------



## bullgator (Jul 4, 2010)

So who won......Lesnar?


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Maybe you should have told him that
> 
> Obviously Shane Carwin decided he had enough.



I was just hoping he could take out lesner.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Atleast his interview was better this time


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

Cain Velasquez gets the next shot at Lesnar......


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

I just watched that upper cut by carwin again that was some serious power coming on that punch.


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 4, 2010)

Lesnar will beat Cain


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 4, 2010)

Although I wanted Carwin to smash Lesnar last night I can accept the outcome.  Lesnar was very, very humble in victory, thanked God and his team, etc.  I'm cool with the new Lesnar if he will stay that way, none of that WWE crap tonight.  It was a good fight, Carwin just gassed in the first round and had NOTHING left for round 2.  

I imagine Lesnar getting you in an arm triangle and starts working around the clock, things start to get pretty dark with the quickness!  Carwin has nothing to be ashamed of IMO.  Pretty good card all around last night!


----------



## GAHUNTER13 (Jul 4, 2010)

great night of fights!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 4, 2010)

Great night of fights! Carwin had punched himself out in the first rd. Definitely a much better striker than Lesnar. If he had some cardio he wins that fight.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 4, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> Although I wanted Carwin to smash Lesnar last night I can accept the outcome.  Lesnar was very, very humble in victory, thanked God and his team, etc.  I'm cool with the new Lesnar if he will stay that way, none of that WWE crap tonight.  It was a good fight, Carwin just gassed in the first round and had NOTHING left for round 2.
> 
> I imagine Lesnar getting you in an arm triangle and starts working around the clock, things start to get pretty dark with the quickness!  Carwin has nothing to be ashamed of IMO.  Pretty good card all around last night!



I agree with everything said here. Lesnar is still considered 'new' to UFC. He's only going to get better. It's going to be a big job for someone to take his title.....especially after he gets a few more fights under him.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm glad Lesnar won. Cain will be the next to fall. Carwin Lesnar 2 will be on the table before too long I would think.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Jul 5, 2010)

i cannot believe that ref didnt stop that in the 1st round.lesnar looked like a lil girl fightn.he even thanked the ref for not stoppn the fight.congrats to him tho,he choked out the monster.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I picked who would win right before each fight started and got them ALL correct except that last one. It shoulda been called in the first round since Lesnar was curled up like a baby and not defending himself. But oh well...........congrats to him. It was a good night of fights. 

Best fight of the night went to Leben.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 5, 2010)

The first round pretty much went like I figured it would - stuffed takedowns by Carwin and beating the living tar out of Lesnar.   However, I didn't expect Carwin to gas out so quickly and I also didn't expect him to waste so much energy with poorly chosen shots.  Shane really needs to put a lot of work in his conditioning.    I can honestly say I don't think I've ever seen a championship fight where a fighter was completely spent after one round.

Kudos to Lesnar though, he weathered the storm and came back to win after taking a serious beating.


----------



## Prorain (Jul 5, 2010)

You would think that with this big of a fight Carwin's cardio would surely have been better!Lesnar did his plan(whatever)nobody plans on taking punches from a heavyweight like Carwin but his training partners help him out for sure.

Chris Lytle should have got submision of the night!

Stephan Bonner fight was good also!

Chris Lebon's fight was def. the fight of the night!!

Kendal Grove got the steal of the night!JMO


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 5, 2010)

Sunshine, lay off those sour grapes. We all saw who tapped like a baby when it mattered. Lesnar did what he had to do to survive the first round and it says ALOT about a guy that can do that. Carwin came up against a guy who could weather Carwin's storm and Carwin HAD NO ANSWER!!!


----------



## Prorain (Jul 5, 2010)

Well you saw Lesnar wasn't running his mouth like last year after the fight that is what I didn't like,he was much more respectful then I have ever seen him you could see in his eyes he was suprised and humble for that I pat him on his back.Cause if ya don't know ya won't know!


----------



## RiverBassin (Jul 5, 2010)

Big win for Lesnar, though it did show how weak his striking really is when against somebody who can throw hands...Cain stands a good chance against Lesnar though, cause hes got scary hands and power...def better hands then Lesnar


----------



## RiverBassin (Jul 5, 2010)

Hopefully it wont be a year before that fight gets put together


----------



## Prorain (Jul 5, 2010)

> RiverBassin Hopefully it wont be a year before that fight gets put together



Me too!Looking forward to next fight Silvia vs Sonnen  UFC 117 gonna be pretty good card.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 5, 2010)

RiverBassin said:


> Big win for Lesnar, though it did show how weak his striking really is when against somebody who can throw hands...Cain stands a good chance against Lesnar though, cause hes got scary hands and power...def better hands then Lesnar



Agreed - no doubt, Carwin exposed a huge hole in Brock's game.    If you can stuff his takedowns and make him strike he's going to be at a huge disadvantage.    It's apparent he doesn't like to strike and he doesn't like to get hit.     Of course, Brock exposed a huge hole in Carwin's game too though - his conditioning is poor.    Giving the guy some credit, Carwin had a pretty good showing for a guy that is not even a full time MMA fighter though.   He works a 40h a week job an an engineer in addition to being an MMA fighter.   If he ever decides to be a full time fighter, he'll certainly be a force.

The Velazquez \ Lesnar matchup will be a good one.    Cain is also freakishly strong and a pretty dang good wrestler / striker.    I don't think he's as strong as Lesnar or Carwin, but he's a cardio freak.   I certainly don't see him gassing out after a round.  Rumor is the fight will happen this fall, we'll see.


----------

